
The dry history of liquid computers - blopeur
https://arxiv.org/abs/1811.09989
======
userbinator
There is one big omission in this article, which seems to focus mainly on
hydrodynamic computing: "static" hydraulic computing, as implemented with
relay valves --- and found major application as the control unit of passenger
car automatic trnsmissions throughout much of the last century, before
electronic controls became common. Examples:

[http://cogpro.com/chapters/M-ThreeSpeedHydramatic/images/M%2...](http://cogpro.com/chapters/M-ThreeSpeedHydramatic/images/M%20-%203%20spd%20HM0092_jpg.jpg)

[http://oldcarblog.com/manuals/1970/1970%20Service%20Manual/1...](http://oldcarblog.com/manuals/1970/1970%20Service%20Manual/19-%20400%20Turbo%20AT/b_P0018.jpg)

------
sehugg
Logic Gates Under (Air) Pressure: [https://hackaday.com/2017/08/19/logic-
gates-under-air-pressu...](https://hackaday.com/2017/08/19/logic-gates-under-
air-pressure/)

~~~
c22
When I was a kid I used to make walking Lego models using Lego pneumatic
elements and pneumatic logic to synchronize movement. My experiments
eventually culminated in a (extremely slow) Rubik's cube manipulator which
used a couple of first generation Mindstorm RCXs to "solve" the cube by
reversing the shuffling stage.

